# Intake Air Temp Sensor Signal too high



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi,
I am getting a CEL and pulled the following code (note this is on my BBM Stage III Cabrio)

Sunday,15,February,2009,14:19:17:36179
VCDS Version: Release 805.2
Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 037 906 259 
Component and/or Version: BBM 440 001c HS V08
Software Coding: 00002
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42): Signal too High 
P0113 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0110 0101
I cleared the code and it came right back.
Any ideas on what is wrong?
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Intake Air Temp Sensor Signal too high (smetzger)*

bump, anyone?


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Intake Air Temp Sensor Signal too high (smetzger)*

bump


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Intake Air Temp Sensor Signal too high (smetzger)*

Replace the air take temp sensor?
Cost is about $20 from europartsdirect.com.


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Intake Air Temp Sensor Signal too high (germancarnut51)*

Thanks,
Where is this part located? I looked in the Bentley but couldn't find it.
Ok found it on europartsdirect.com. Part BSH006934.
But still don't see it on the car.
Thanks,
Scott


_Modified by smetzger at 8:33 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Intake Air Temp Sensor Signal too high (smetzger)*

This looks like it on my BBM Cabrio...








And this looks like it on my stock 98 Golf ...








Is that correct?
Any harm in driving with this part bad for a short amount of time? I am guessing rough idle and decreased fuel economy but no harm to the engine, correct.
Thanks,
Scott


_Modified by smetzger at 9:44 PM 2-17-2009_


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Intake Air Temp Sensor Signal too high (smetzger)*

you can ohm it, measure its resistance and coinside with the ambient temperature, prove it bad before replacing it. The other thing is the preheated air intake flap under the air filter should close off the hot air, if it doesn't close off the hot air, then the problem is real, the intake air is too hot.


----------

